# Nerve ES(X) Setup (Talsas RLC, Pike, Pearl 3.3)



## ]:-> (29. Mai 2007)

HI,
so, in Anlehnung an den XC Setup Thread und dem was wir in der Galerie angesprochen haben: hier ein Thread, indem wir uns ein wenig über Abstimmung der Fahrwerke austauschen können.

Gebt zum Vergleichen einfach:
-euer Gewicht (over all)
-Einsatzgebiet, in dem ihr mit dem Setup rumbrettert
beim Dämpfer:
-Druck
-SAG
-Zugstufe (Klicks-von offen nach zu)
-Klicks vom MOtion Control (von offen nach zu)
-wann fahrt ihr offen, wann mit MC, wann blockiert
-_wie ist der Eindruck_

bei der Gabel (Talas, für die Einstellungs-Mgkl. der Pike kenne ich nicht, da müsste jemand helfen)
-Druck
-SAG
-Zugstufe (klicks)
-Druckstufe (klicks)
-Blow Off (klicks)
-erfahrungen mit absenken/wippen
-spürt ihr (schon) Spiel der Führungsbuchsen ?  
-_wie ist der Eindruck_

soo, soweit was mir gerade einfällt, natürlich kann hier alles rein was mit dem Fahrwerk zu tun hat-und was ich so vergessen habe !

bye


----------



## ]:-> (29. Mai 2007)

Also mein derzeitiges Setup:

-70kg
-Hausrunde im Flachen/Mittelgebirge-light, Wurzelpassagen, eher schnell, wenig/nicht sonderlich technisch

Talsas RLC:
-druck wird nachgeliefert
-SAG 20%
-Druckstufe: 4
-Zugstufe: 4
-blow off: keine Ahnung, weiß ned so recht woran ich das festmachen soll
-JA, ich spüre leichtes spiel, siehe hier: http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?t=280778
-meist fahre ich (bis jetzt  =90km ) voll ausgefahren, auf langer, ebener schotterautobahn sin 120 mm ganz angenehm, bei wirklich steilem anstieg 100mm, lock out brauchte ich noch ned
-bin nicht sicher, obs ned ein weinig weicher sein könnte, mehr druckstufe als die 4 klicks gefallen mir (in diesem gebiet) nicht, im steilen war kein wegtauchen zu spüren, auf zeimlich schneller abfahrt über wurzeln hat sie alles herrlich ausgebügelt

Dämpfer:
-4,81 Bar
-ca. 20%
-MC: 5 klicks
-zugstufe 12 klicks
-blockiert noch nicht gebraucht, MC immer auf glatten pisten an
-bin begeistert von der leichten einstellbarkeit des MC, gefällt mir gut so, das setup


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## FloImSchnee (29. Mai 2007)

]:->;3740775 schrieb:
			
		

> -bin nicht sicher, obs ned ein weinig weicher sein könnte


Beobachte den Kabelbinder, der sich hoffentlich auf einem der Standrohre befindet. Schlägt die Gabel bei der härtesten Belastung, die durch deine Fahrweise entsteht fast durch, passt der Druck. Ansonsten etwas Druck raus...



			
				]:->;3740775 schrieb:
			
		

> mehr druckstufe als die 4 klicks gefallen mir (in diesem gebiet) nicht...


Das ist eh schon ziemlich viel. Außer in sehr steilen überschlagsgefährdeten Situationen fahre ich mit ganz offener LowSpeed-Druckstufe um die maximale Sensibilität der Gabel zu erhalten.


----------



## ]:-> (29. Mai 2007)

> Das ist eh schon ziemlich viel. Außer in sehr steilen überschlagsgefährdeten Situationen fahre ich mit ganz offener LowSpeed-Druckstufe um die maximale Sensibilität der Gabel zu erhalten.


ah, ok das werde ich sofort ausprobieren. bin von der beschreibung im manual ausgegangen, die sowas in dem dreh empfehlen.

hast recht, wenns richtig steil wird, kann ich da ja immernoch schnell drehen...


----------



## Melchior (29. Mai 2007)

Die ALU-Federgabelpumpe passt doch auf die FOX-Gabel oder?

PS: hat sich erledigt


----------



## braintrust (29. Mai 2007)

bekomm die woche nen esx7...was müsste ich da in den pearl pumpen für 90kg fahrer+stuff-gewicht? stellt canyon das schon von hause aus ein, oder muss ich nach dem auspacken und aufbauen da gleich selber hand anlegen?


----------



## exto (30. Mai 2007)

Versuch's mal mit 120 PSI (den Bar-Wert weiß ich grad nicht)

Zugstufe müsste dann mit 12 - 15 Clicks in etwa passen

MC fahr ich auch mit 15 Clicks. (Bergauf und beim Speed machen). Gemütlich rollen und bergab: Dämpfer offen.


----------



## Melchior (30. Mai 2007)

@ ]:->  

mir ist am neuen ES 8.0 nach dem Aufbau eine leichte acht am vorderen Laufrad aufgefallen, ist das bei Dir auch so?


----------



## ]:-> (30. Mai 2007)

Melchior schrieb:


> @ ]:->
> 
> mir ist am neuen ES 8.0 nach dem Aufbau eine leichte acht am vorderen Laufrad aufgefallen, ist das bei Dir auch so?



ne, die laufräder sind perfekt


Die Canyon einstellung war für mich völlig unbrauchbar, aber woher sollten sie das auch wissen, die kennen ja mein gewicht nicht. 

Im Manual der Gabel sind ja Drücke für entsprechendes Gewicht angegeben, allerdings fahre ich letzlich doch mit noch weniger, mir kommt es so vor als würde beim ES nicht abgesenk ziemlich viel Gewicht auf dem HR lasten.


----------



## tom23" (30. Mai 2007)

]:->;3744085 schrieb:
			
		

> ne, die laufräder sind perfekt
> 
> 
> Die Canyon einstellung war für mich völlig unbrauchbar, aber woher sollten sie das auch wissen, die kennen ja mein gewicht nicht.
> ...



Dann sitzt du vielleicht zu weit hinten. Ich habe meinen Sattel so gestellt, dass ich ein wenig zentraler sitze, probier's doch mal aus. Je weiter du den Sattel rausziehst, desto weiter wandert der Schwerpunkt nach hinten. Ich poste mal ein paar Bilder, wenn meine Digicam wieder vom Service da ist, wie ich drauf hock.


----------



## FloImSchnee (30. Mai 2007)

Besonders hier im Canyon-Forum wird häufig nach "Federelement-Druck-Referenzwerten" gefragt.

Ich finde das nicht sinnvoll.

Das einzig Maßgebliche für den richtigen Druck ist die *persönliche Federwegsnutzung*. Diese hängt von zwei Faktoren ab: Körpergewicht und Aggressivität des Fahrstils.
Die 20% oder 30% Sag sind nur ein *Ausgangswert *-- anschließend sollte man unbedingt die Federwegsnutzung beobachten!
(Korrekt ist der Druck so, dass das Federelement bei der maximalen Belastung die durch den eigenen Fahrstil auftritt, beinahe durchschlägt)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Melchior (31. Mai 2007)

]:->;3744085 schrieb:
			
		

> ne, die laufräder sind perfekt
> 
> 
> Die Canyon einstellung war für mich völlig unbrauchbar, aber woher sollten sie das auch wissen, die kennen ja mein gewicht nicht.
> ...



Ich habe vorn 5.1 bar und hinten 5.2 bar. Gerade hinten kommt es mir so vor, das ich bei unter 5 bar zu tief einsinke. Sonst habe ich die Einstellungen von meinen Link übernommen. http://bikewelt.muellerei.info/

Wie klingt bei Dir der Freilauf der Hügi? Hörst Du auch ein Klicken beim einfachen drehen und beim Fahren nicht mehr?

Greifen bei deiner Hinterradbremse ein oder zwei Kolben auf die Scheibe? Vorn sind es zwei und hinten bewegt ich bei mir nur einer.


----------



## ]:-> (31. Mai 2007)

Hi,
hm, also weiß nicht was du wiegst, aber der Dämpfer gefällt mir so wie er eingestellt ist schon richtig gut.

Äh, Hügi-Nabe? DT 240s, naja wie ein Freilauf eben, aber sehr gedämmtes klicken, beim rollen die Nebengeräusche lauter, als das ich es noch hören würde.

An der Bremse habe ich noch garnicht geschaut, wo kann ich da sehen welche Kolben sich bewegen?

War heute mal im Shop und habe ien paar Float gabeln "gerüttelt", da spürt man wirklich nicht so "viel" spiel wie bei mir, also wird die Gabel wohl bald an Toxoholics gehen  .

Hatte aber bis jetzt keine Zeit mehr zu fahren, weiter feintuning zu machen, außer nen anderen Sattel . Hoffenlich komme ich am WE wieder dazu.

bye


----------



## GT Driver (31. Mai 2007)

braintrust schrieb:


> bekomm die woche nen esx7...was müsste ich da in den pearl pumpen für 90kg fahrer+stuff-gewicht? stellt canyon das schon von hause aus ein, oder muss ich nach dem auspacken und aufbauen da gleich selber hand anlegen?



So sieht meine Frage auch aus, nur ich wiege knappe 93 Kilo und bekomme ein ES 8.0 in der nächsten Woche. 

Was liegt bei der Auslierferung bei? Sind die Beschreibungen für die Talas/Pearl leicht zu verstehen und auch gut ausführbar? Auf was sollte ich achten wenn ich das Radel zusammenbaue? Fragen über Fragen. Danke für die Antworten.


----------



## ]:-> (31. Mai 2007)

Aufbauen ist Kinderspiel!
Zieh die Plastik-Stöpsel die in den Naben stecken (wo der Schnellspanner durchkommt) vorsichtig ab, bzw. sei drauf gefasst, dass du den ganzen Freilauf in der Hand hältst: einfach wieder draufstecken.
Pearl Beschreibung ist gut, für die Talas hab ich sie mir von der Canyon HP runtergeladen, es liegt der Talas eine CD bei, habe noch nicht drauf geschaut.


----------



## Melchior (31. Mai 2007)

Auf jeden Fall ein geiles Bike 

Bei den Bremsen gucke ich halt genau hin und drücke die Griffe.


----------



## ]:-> (1. Juni 2007)

> Bei den Bremsen gucke ich halt genau hin und drücke die Griffe.


hm, also würde mich echt mal interessieren, wo genau ich das sehen kann, habe nichtmal gewusst/gesehen ob das eine ein oder zwei-kolben bremse ist. Wenn da bei mir am end auch noch was defekt ist...
...schlimm genug, dass es mich schon so viel überwindung gekostet hat was von fox zu nehmen und etz isses auch noch fehlerhaft...wär ne pike doch besser gewesen...NEE 

EDIT: hab ich das erst jetzt kapiert, meinst du mit dem 2 Kolben-Greifen den linken und den rechten? Also da bewegen sich nach dem zentrieren (Schrauben auf+Bremse ziehen, schraube zu) beide schön gleichmäßig zur Scheibe hin.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Melchior (2. Juni 2007)

]:->;3752555 schrieb:
			
		

> hm, also würde mich echt mal interessieren, wo genau ich das sehen kann, habe nichtmal gewusst/gesehen ob das eine ein oder zwei-kolben bremse ist. Wenn da bei mir am end auch noch was defekt ist...
> ...schlimm genug, dass es mich schon so viel überwindung gekostet hat was von fox zu nehmen und etz isses auch noch fehlerhaft...wär ne pike doch besser gewesen...NEE
> 
> EDIT: hab ich das erst jetzt kapiert, meinst du mit dem 2 Kolben-Greifen den linken und den rechten? Also da bewegen sich nach dem zentrieren (Schrauben auf+Bremse ziehen, schraube zu) beide schön gleichmäßig zur Scheibe hin.



Genau, bei meiner Vorderradbremse greifen zwei Kolben symetrisch / gleichzeitig auf die Bremsescheibe, hinten scheint es nur der rechte (von hinten gesehen) Kolben zu sein. Vielleicht klemmt einer von beiden. Die Bremsengehäuse sehen allerdings gleich aus, also denke ich mir das es hinten auch so sein sollte.

Ich habe das bei ausgebauten Rad getestet, musst allerdings vorsichtig sein. Wenn Du zu sehr die Hebel drückst justiert sich die Bremse und der Kolben bleibt "ausgefahren". Ich musste dann im Handbuch nachlesen, in diesem Fall soll man mit Schraubenzieher die Kolben wieder reindrücken.

Insgesamt funktionieren die Bremsen aber gut, ist mir halt nur so aufgefallen und ich wollte wissen ob das normal ist.


----------



## ]:-> (3. Juni 2007)

kennt sich jemand von wuch mit den bremsen aus? die haben schon eine automatische belagnachstellung, weil der druckpunkt schon grenzwertig spät liegt, also ich den hebel schon ganz schön weit ziehen muss. Allerdings bin ich an der roten verstellschraube schon an der grenze. Noch weiter darf das nicht mehr gehen.

Ach ja, ich muss sagen die bremse brauch, finde ich, relativ lange zum einbremsen, aber sie wird im moment richtig schön bissig.

Inzwischen fahre ich auch mit ganz offener Druckstufe in der Gabel. Wie ich die noch 4 klicks zu hatte habe ich mir damit tatsächlich einiges an ansprechverhalten versaut.
Habt ihr in der BIKE den Test vom ES 8 gesehen, schaut schon gut aus...auch wenns ne Bike Bravo ist .


----------



## Langley (4. Juni 2007)

Bevor das Thema wieder abdriftet: Kann bitte noch jemand was zum Thema Zugstufe / Druckstufe sagen ? Google hin oder her, was stellt man denn nu an der Talas z.B. ein ?

Fängt man bei (-) an und probiert dann mal ? Woran merkt man denn, ob die Zugstufe nun passt ?

Vielen Dank für jeden Hinweis.

Langley


----------



## FloImSchnee (4. Juni 2007)

Langley schrieb:


> Fängt man bei (-) an und probiert dann mal?


Ja.



Langley schrieb:


> Woran merkt man denn, ob die Zugstufe nun passt ?


Wenn das Laufrad bei plötzlicher Entlastung nicht vom Boden abhebt --> es darf nicht zu springen beginnen.
Die Low-Speed-Druckstufe würde ich bis auf spezielle Anwendungen (Wippunterdrückung in der Ebene oder bergauf, Einsink-Minderung für extreme Steilstufen) ganz offen lassen.


----------



## ]:-> (4. Juni 2007)

was "FloImSchnee" schon sagt:
Druckstufe würde ich an deiner Stelle ganz offen probieren. Sollte das Gelände in dem du dich bewegst sehr steil sein, bzw. du das Gefühl haben, dass dir die Gabel bei Stufen usw. wegsackt, dann kannst du du etwas zudrehen (Einfedergeschwindigkeit verringern).

Die Zugstuf einfach probieren und mit offen anfangen, bzw. das mit dem "bis dass das Vorderrad vom Boden abhebt" als erste Orientierung. Den Rest durch rumprobieren rausfinden.

Probier vll. auch mal nur so zum einschätzen das Extrem "ganz zu" aus, nicht beim fahren, nur damit man mal sieht wie fein und wie weit sich die Einställung ändern lässt.

Der Luftdruck selbst wird als erstes und mit allen anderen Einstellungen ganz offen eingestellt.

@FloImSchnee: Machst du die Wippunterdrückung mit der Druckstufe? Hätte das jetzt tendenziell wieder mit dem Zudrehen der Zugstufe gemacht, wie bei meinem alten DÄmpfer, der aber keine Druckstufen-Verstellung hatte.


----------



## Langley (4. Juni 2007)

Um ganz sicher zu gehen:

Offen bei Zugstufe bedeutet im Fox Fall = 12 = schnelles ausfedern ?

Gruss

Langley


----------



## ]:-> (4. Juni 2007)

Langley schrieb:


> Um ganz sicher zu gehen:
> 
> Offen bei Zugstufe bedeutet im Fox Fall = 12 = schnelles ausfedern ?
> 
> ...



ja, genau

 (= im inneren der Gabel Ölfluss ungehindert mgl., glaube ich )


----------



## FloImSchnee (4. Juni 2007)

]:->;3758822 schrieb:
			
		

> @FloImSchnee: Machst du die Wippunterdrückung mit der Druckstufe? Hätte das jetzt tendenziell wieder mit dem Zudrehen der Zugstufe gemacht, wie bei meinem alten DÄmpfer, der aber keine Druckstufen-Verstellung hatte.


Ja.
1. weil sie als "Low-Speed"-Druckstufe ausgelegt ist.
2. weil ich sonst die Zugstufe immer wieder neu einstellen müsste.
3. weil die Gabel auf schnelle harte Schläge dann besser anspricht als bei zugedrehter Zugstufe. (= eher Vermutung -- habe ich nicht wirklich getestet)


----------



## Teerverweigerer (9. Juni 2007)

ESX 8.0

- 80kg fahrfertig
- schnelle Wurzeltrails, mittlere Steilstufen u. -abfahrten, zwangsweise Forsthighways

Pearl 3.3

- druck > 50 PSI (ca. 3.5 bar)
- MC > 4 klicks zu
- Zugstufe > 5 klicks auf

Offen fahr ich nur wenns bergab zur Sache geht, blockieren tu ich ihn garnicht, ich fahr also die meiste Zeit mit MC rum.

Auf meiner Hausrunde schlägt er gerade nicht durch, Druck sollte also stimmen. Vom Ansprechverhalten auf Wurzeltrails würd ich mir mehr wünschen. 


Pike

- Standard Feder (73 - 81kg)
- Zugstufe 2 Umdrehungen auf
- Comp. 2,75 Umdrehungen zu (nur bei Poploc aktiv)
- U-turn nehm ich gerne bei langen oder sehr steilen Anstiegen
- PopLoc ist wie beim Dämpfer die MC auch meistens drin.

Mit der Gabel bin ich zufrieden, spricht sensibel an und klebt am Boden.


----------



## BuddyCasino_ (9. Juni 2007)

Nur 3.5 Bar??  

Ausgepackt hab ich ihn mit 8 Bar. Hatte jetzt knapp unter 5 drin (75kg mit Ausrüstung)  und wollte demnächst mal weniger probieren (hab noch knapp 1,5cm Kolbenweg über), aber soo tief runter hät ich mich jetzt nicht gewagt. 

Aber es scheint ja zu funktionieren... dann werd ich das auch mal testen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Yossarian (9. Juni 2007)

> kennt sich jemand von wuch mit den bremsen aus? die haben schon eine automatische belagnachstellung, weil der druckpunkt schon grenzwertig spät liegt, also ich den hebel schon ganz schön weit ziehen muss. Allerdings bin ich an der roten verstellschraube schon an der grenze. Noch weiter darf das nicht mehr gehen.



Mußt du optimal entlüften, damit der Druckpunkt so weit wie möglich vorn ist. Nur dann kannst du die Einstellschräubchen vernünftig nutzen.

Ich hab 80 kg Fahrgewicht.
Talas knapp über 5 bar, Pearl fast 6 bar.

Bei beiden hab ich jetzt nach etwa 2000km schon je ein Problem.

Die Talas Federwegsverstellung geht nicht mehr wie am Anfang von allein wieder heraus. Erst wenn wieder härtere Schläge kommen geht sie wieder von 100 auf 140mm.
Bei der Pearl ist in Lockposition ein deutlich stärkeres Federn als am Anfang zu verzeichnen.


----------



## ]:-> (11. Juni 2007)

Sagt mal, kann es sein dass der Hinterbau so gegen letztes Drittel des Federweges sehr progressiv ausgelegt ist? Kommt mir irgendwie so vor, denn wenn ich den Luftdruck ändere verändert sich zwar deutlich das Einfedern bei leichteren Schlägen, aber bei gröbren Sachen federt er dann kaum weiter ein.


----------



## BuddyCasino_ (11. Juni 2007)

ja das gleiche habe ich auch schon festgestellt. Ich hab den Druck schon von 5 Bar auf 4 Bar gesenkt und habe trotzdem noch ca 1cm Kolbenweg über (1,5 mit 5Bar)


----------



## FloImSchnee (11. Juni 2007)

Das liegt mW am Pearl, der gegen Ende sehr progressiv wird.


----------



## pfohlenrolle (11. Juni 2007)

Der Pearl ist wirklich sehr progressiv.
Am Samstag habe ich es wirklich das erste mal, seitdem ich das Bike habe, geschafft, bei nem 1m hohen Absatz, den ich sehr schnell gesprungen bin, den Gummiring fast vom Kolben zu schieben. Auf der Hausrunde mit kleinen Absätzen und kleinen Kickern bleibt auch immer ca. 1cm Hub übrig.
Positiv dabei: Trotz der Progression fühlte sich jede Landung bisher immer sehr weich an.

*Edit: Setup Pearl bei 85 kg fahrfertig: 

Druck: 7 Bar
Plattform: 6 Klicks raus (von Plattform ganz drin)
Rebound: 16 Klicks raus (von max. Dämpfung drin)*

Habe insgesamt für die Dämpfung 58 mögliche Klicks zählen können. Viel zu viel ...


----------



## 13bb (12. Juni 2007)

Hallo zusammen 
Wie kann ich bei der RS Pike eigentlich die Vorspannung und somit die "Nachgibigkeit" (RS-Anleitung) einstellen?


----------



## BuddyCasino_ (12. Juni 2007)

Nein, da kann man nix einstellen. U-Turn bringt ein wenig Vorspannung mit, aber ansonsten kann man da nicht viel tun. Den Negativfederweg kann man nur über andere Federn verändern.

Ich hab auch in der Anleitung was davon gelesen, aber da geht definitiv nix einzustellen.


----------



## 13bb (18. Juni 2007)

Hab noch mal eine Frage zur RS Pike.
Wenn ich bei 140mm, ohne Platform, im Stehen stark "wippe" gibt es beim einfedern manchmal ein Geräusch, als würden die Federwindungen aufeinanderschlagen.
Ist das bei euch auch so?


----------



## Sepultribe (19. Juni 2007)

hey leute...

mein erster beitrag...also bitte am anfang noch keine watschen austeilen 
muss eine schwere entscheidung treffen... möchte mir ein bike kaufen es7 oder das xc7 nur kann mich ned entscheiden...

ich bin 200cm gross und wiegeo 115kg... hatte bis jetzt ein hardtail...möchte jetzt doch ein fully haben... bin hauptsächlich auf der strasse unterwegs.. am wochenende auch manchmal bis zu 60-70km... doch es gibt tage da zieht es mich in den bikepark oder auf doch eher anspruchsvollere strecken...

nun bitte ich euch um rat... welches bike empfehlt ihr mir?
meine bedenken liegen ob der dämpfer überhaupt mein gewicht aushält... ob das bike auf mein gewicht so abgestimmt werden kann..dass ich keine probleme hab wenn ich doch länger auf der strasse unterwegs bin... 

wie gesagt...möchte den berg ned meiden... und doch man voll gas runter sausen...
muss gleich dazu sagen, dass ich total noob in diesem thema bin...

ich tendiere zum es7 ... 

feed me with infos plz 

glg, jake


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## FloImSchnee (19. Juni 2007)

Ein Bike zu finden, das für Straße und Bikepark gleichermaßen geeignet ist, wird schwierig... 

Bei 115kg könnte es halt für die doch recht leichte Talas auch schon unangenehm werden im Bikepark...
Gibt's für die (steifere, robustere) Pike eine Feder die zu deinem Gewicht passt? --> schau mal auf die Herstellerhomepage diesbezüglich!

Dann könnte ein ESX nämlich gut passen! Erweitert um einen zweiten Laufradsatz mit 1,0er- oder 1,4er-Slicks (im Idealfall 28") und einen verstellbaren Vorbau kriegst so schon ein ganz variables Bike hin.


----------



## braintrust (19. Juni 2007)

gelöscht


----------



## Sepultribe (19. Juni 2007)

vielleicht war bikepark ein bisschen übertrieben... sollen keine mega jumps werden... möchte aber schon kleine sprünge damit machen können... möchte aufn berg rauffahren können...[an power mangelt es nicht]... und dann wieder volle kanne runter... kommt aber ned soo oft vor... 1mal in der woche vielleicht... sonst hauptächlich für die strasse.... bei canyon haben die mir XC7 vorgeschlagen... alle anderen raten mir zum es7...

@floimschnee
wald/berg meine ich genau dasselbe was du machst  habe mir deine bilder angesehen sehr fein


----------



## FloImSchnee (19. Juni 2007)

Sepultribe schrieb:


> vielleicht war bikepark ein bisschen übertrieben... sollen keine mega jumps werden... möchte aber schon kleine sprünge damit machen können... möchte aufn berg rauffahren können...[an power mangelt es nicht]... und dann wieder volle kanne runter... kommt aber ned soo oft vor... 1mal in der woche vielleicht... sonst hauptächlich für die strasse.... bei canyon haben die mir XC7 vorgeschlagen... alle anderen raten mir zum es7...


Würde ich nach dieser Beschreibung auch sagen... (ES)




Sepultribe schrieb:


> wald/berg meine ich genau dasselbe was du machst


Dann definitiv ESX!


----------



## braintrust (20. Juni 2007)

esx ist vllt doch besser, da steifere gabel...das teil kannste im grunde auch auf straßenrad trimmen..je nach geldbeutel 

muss hier in berlin ja auch erstmal paar "meter" auf asphalt zurücklegen eh es in wald usw geht...aber selbst das geht...machste halt reinfendruck >3,5bar, die NNs sind da schon echt ok


----------



## tschobi (20. Juni 2007)

Ich denke auch ESX mit 2. Laufradsatz (mit Straßenreifen, oder sowas wie racing ralph in der Art)

Mit dem xc wirst du nicht glücklich im bikepark und schwierigem Gelände, weiß garnicht wer dir sowas empfohlen hat.
ES wäre auch noch ne Option, aber bei deinem Gewicht eher esx(pike).


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## BuddyCasino_ (20. Juni 2007)

um das ganze mal wieder in Richtung Fahrwerkssetup zu bringen:

verstellt sich bei euch auch die MotionControlschraube der Pike von alleine? Ich fuhr gestern eine Steilstufe. Also hab ich voher schön MC angeworfen und bin dann runter. Unten kam dann direkt dahinter eine Wurzel und ich hab voll auf das bewährte MC vertraut- da kam aber nix. Keine Reaktion. Ich bin dann also so dadrüber gehoppelt und hab nachher die Einstellung gecheckt und gemerkt das die Schraube anstatt knapp 1 1/2 Umdrehungen komplett zum Anschlag aufgedreht war. 

Die kleine Inbusschraube am Knopf ist fest angezogen. Wenn man den MC Hebel drückt und dann genau hinschaut, passiert garnix mit der Einstellung. Scheint irgendwie während der Fahrt zu passieren, aber ich weiß nicht wie ich das verhindern kann. Ist echt blöd vor jeder Abfahrt nochmal das Setup zu checken


----------



## ]:-> (20. Juni 2007)

gelöscht, mit pike und pearl verwechselt


----------



## pfohlenrolle (20. Juni 2007)

Lumpenköter schrieb:


> um das ganze mal wieder in Richtung Fahrwerkssetup zu bringen:
> 
> verstellt sich bei euch auch die MotionControlschraube der Pike von alleine?



Ich habe meine Pike jetzt knapp 16 Monate und da hat sich seit der ersten Einstellung an der MC-Einheit nichts mehr verstellt.


----------



## ]:-> (24. Juni 2007)

Sagt mal, wenn ich auf Teer meinen Pearl voll blockiere, dann bewegt er sich bei höherer Trittfrequenz trotzdem ein wenig rein und extrem schnell wieder raus, man hüpft dann fast so wie auf einer gefederten Sattelstütze. Kann ich das unterbinden, ist das normal beim Pearl?


----------



## cxfahrer (24. Juni 2007)

Ich habe auch festgestellt, daß der Pearl in der Motion Control Stellung weniger wippt, als in der Blockierung. 
In einem Test wurde die blockierte Stellung als "härter als ein Aluhardtail" beschrieben...


----------



## ashtray (24. Juni 2007)

cxfahrer schrieb:


> In einem Test wurde die blockierte Stellung als "härter als ein Aluhardtail" beschrieben...



Also bei mir funktioniert der Lockout bisher einwandfrei, d.h. er ist härter wie ein Hardtail .


----------



## ]:-> (24. Juni 2007)

ashtray schrieb:


> Also bei mir funktioniert der Lockout bisher einwandfrei, d.h. er ist härter wie ein Hardtail .



wenn du dich ganz schnell mit deinem ganzen gewicht drauflegst und gleich wieder runter gehst, dann federt er keinen mm ein?

@cxfahrer: hm, ja also in mc federt er zwar auch ein wenig weiter ein, aber eben kontrolliert langsam wieder aus, sodass es wunderbar ruhig liebt, im lock-zustand federt er nicht so weit rein, aber halt unkontrolliert, was das gaze verhalten dann so "bockig" macht. allerdings nur bei höherer trittfrequenz oder bei o.g. test


----------



## HannesSt (24. Juni 2007)

bei deinem gewicht scheint mir das esx auch sinnvoller. die paar 100gramm mehr sind auf der straße auch schon wurst und die reifen lassen sich ja schnell wechseln. und wirkliche straßenreifen sind ja am es auch nicht gerade drauf. Ich habe zwar persönlich keine erfahrungen mit fox/rs, was ich bisher aber so gelesen hab, soll die rock shox wesentlich robuster und zuverlässiger sein. so viel unterschied ist ja im endeffekt nicht zwischen es und esx, doch gerade die gabel ist eines der wichtigsten teile...


----------



## ]:-> (1. Juli 2007)

bzgl. Pearl & Lock-Out:

War mal im Shop ein Bike mit Pearl drücken: am anfang war es bockhart, überhaupt kein einfedern, allerdings habe ich dann festgestellt, dass es knappe 8 Bar waren, reduziert auf 4,8 hat man beim Drücken immer noch nix gespürt, allerdings hat man an dem Gummiring ein EInfedern von so ca. 5-6 mm sehen können. Mehr ist das bei meinem Pearl auch nicht, allerdings spürt man es auch beim Drücken mehr, wird wohl am Hinterbau liegen. Das Bike im Shop hatte ein VDP System.

nun ja, ich gehe damit davon aus dass unsere Pearls nicht defekt sind.


----------



## Exciter1509 (2. Juli 2007)

hallo

wie ist eigendlich das setup für einen 60 kg mensch?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Exciter1509 (2. Juli 2007)

hallo nochmal

bin neu hir.

habe mir das canyon es 6.0 zugelegt und wollte mal wissen ob meine drücke auf gabel und dampfer in ordnung sind.

wiege leichte 60 kg und habe auf der fox 5 bar und auf meiner black pearl 5,5 bar.


----------



## Exciter1509 (2. Juli 2007)

hallo zusammen

hab mir das canyon es 6.0 zugelegt.

wiege 60 kg und habe auf der gabel 5 bar und auf dem dämpfer 5,5 bar.

sind diese drücke in ordnung?


----------



## Quellekatalog (2. Juli 2007)

Das einzig ausschlaggebende: nutzt du den Federweg bei härtester Fahrweise aus oder nicht?

Druckangaben abhängig von Fahrergewicht sind nicht zielführend, da jeder unterschiedlich hart fährt.

Also: montier Kabelbinder und beobachte die Federwegsausnutzung!


----------



## xibie (2. Juli 2007)

Hi @All,

um mal wieder auf das eigentliche Thema zurück zu kommen hier mein Setup....

*ES 8.0:*

*Gelände:*
Waldwege, Wurzelpassagen, mittelsteile Abfahrten mir Absätzen bis ca. 50 cm...
Sprünge bzw. Drops bisher noch nicht (die Technik fehlt  )

*Gewicht:*
ca. 92 kg

*Talas:*
Luftdruck: 80 PSI / 5,5 bar
SAG: kommt noch
Druckstufe: offen / wenn's sehr steil wird bzw. größere Stufen  kommen dreh ich 3 klicks zu
Zugstufe: offen / wenn's sehr steil wird bzw. größere Stufen  kommen dreh ich 2 klicks zu

Lockout benutz ich nicht.
Die Gabel senk ich bei steileren Anstiegen auf 100 mm ab, was einiges bringt...
Ansonsten gibt es noch das Problem (was ja scheinbar viele bzw. fast alle haben), das die Gabel nach dem Absenken nicht mehr von allein auf 140 mm rausfährt, sondern nur wenn das Vorderrad entlastet wird. 

Was mich noch interessiert, hat die Einstellung des BlowOff Ventils (rechtes Standrohr unten, blaues Ventil)  eine Auswirkung auf das Federverhalten wenn die gabel NICHT blockiert ist. Fahr dort zur Zeit mit 5 klicks zu. 

*Pearl:*
Luftdruck: 90 PSI / 6,2 bar
SAG: kommt noch
Zugstufe: 16 klicks zu
MotionControl: 12 klicks zu

Fahre auf Waldwegen, Straße mit MC (Hebel nach unten), Abfahrten offen (Hebel nach links). LockOut (Hebel nach rechts) hab ich bis jetzt noch nicht genutzt.

*Fazit:*
Das Setutp passt für mich schon recht gut. Die Gabel spricht sauber an und ich hab selbst nach schnellen Abfahrten inkl. größere Stufen  am Dämpfer ca. 1.5 cm und der Gabel ca. 2 cm Reserve.
Insgesamt ist das Setup ein wenig straff, was mir aber persönlich mehr liegt. Habe es schon mit 10 PSI weniger in Gabel und Dämpfer getestet, wobei mir dann die Gabel bei größeren Absätzen zu weit eingetaucht ist. Auch der Hinterbau hat sich damit ziemlich schwammig angefühlt.


----------



## Yossarian (2. Juli 2007)

Exciter1509 schrieb:


> hallo
> 
> wie ist eigendlich das setup für einen 60 kg mensch?



Schweineschnitzel mit Pommes.


----------



## xibie (5. Juli 2007)

xibie schrieb:


> ....
> Was mich noch interessiert, hat die Einstellung des BlowOff Ventils (rechtes Standrohr unten, blaues Ventil)  eine Auswirkung auf das Federverhalten wenn die gabel NICHT blockiert ist. Fahr dort zur Zeit mit 5 klicks zu.
> ...



Hat dazu keiner eine Idee/Antwort?


----------



## JaSon78 (15. Juli 2007)

Lumpenköter schrieb:


> ja das gleiche habe ich auch schon festgestellt. Ich hab den Druck schon von 5 Bar auf 4 Bar gesenkt und habe trotzdem noch ca 1cm Kolbenweg über (1,5 mit 5Bar)



Hallo!

Hab den Thread mal wieder ruasgesucht, da ich auch den Hub vom Pearl nicht komplett nutze. 

Ich wiege ohne Ausrüstung 73 kg. Bike ist eine ES7 von 2007.

Die Talas arbeitet bei mir mit 70 bis 75 psi super.

Beim Pearl habe ich jetzt verschiedene Drücke ausprobiert und auch wie viele andere im Forum festgestellt, dass ich mehr als 1 cm Hub nicht nutze.

Aktuelles Setup mit ca. 30% SAG und 75 psi. Nervt schon etwas, dass der Federweg nicht ausgenutzt wird  

Hat einer einen Tipp:

a) für den Pearl?
b) für ne Bude, die einen Pearl tunen könnte?
c) für einen anderen Dämpfer mit weniger progressiverer Kennlinie, den man im ES7 verbauen könnte? 

PS: Der Pearl ist nicht nur auf Forstwegen gefahren worden. . . ein paar Drops haben aber auch nicht weitergeholfen. . . Dämpfer ist ohne Plattform gefahren worden.

Danke Euch und Grüße

Jan


----------



## braintrust (16. Juli 2007)

sagmal ich hab irgendwie den eindruck das meine pike zu "hart" ist..liegt das nur an der feder oder kann ich da irgendwo bissel was rumprobieren?
speziell bei kleineren wurzeln usw kommts mir manchmal vor als ob die gar nicht erst richtig einferdert


----------



## Yossarian (16. Juli 2007)

JaSon78 schrieb:


> Aktuelles Setup mit ca. 30% SAG und 75 psi.



Hey, Klafter und Ellen sind in D und allen zivilisierten Ländern längst abgeschafft. Hört auf diesen Anglo-Ami-Schwachsinn nachzuäffen!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## FloImSchnee (16. Juli 2007)

braintrust schrieb:


> sagmal ich hab irgendwie den eindruck das meine pike zu "hart" ist..liegt das nur an der feder oder kann ich da irgendwo bissel was rumprobieren?
> speziell bei kleineren wurzeln usw kommts mir manchmal vor als ob die gar nicht erst richtig einferdert


Kabelbinder an eins der Standrohre (das sind die, die in die Tauchrohre eintauchen) und Federwegsausnutzung beobachten! Vorsicht, dass die Dämpfung nicht zu langsam eingestellt ist...



Yossarian schrieb:


> Hey, Klafter und Ellen sind in D und allen zivilisierten Ländern längst abgeschafft. Hört auf diesen Anglo-Ami-Schwachsinn nachzuäffen!


???


----------



## pfohlenrolle (16. Juli 2007)

JaSon78 schrieb:


> Hallo!
> 
> Hab den Thread mal wieder ruasgesucht, da ich auch den Hub vom Pearl nicht komplett nutze.
> 
> Jan



Hi. Worauf es ankommt ist doch schließlich ob sich der Hinterbau deines Bikes wirklich zu hart anfühlt oder ob du aufgrund des Gummirings am Pearl SIEHST daß du nicht genug Hub ausnutzt.


----------



## JaSon78 (16. Juli 2007)

Hi! 

"Hart anfühlen" ist verdammt relativ. Im Vergleich zum 100 mm CC-Fully natürlich komfortabel. Im Vergleich zu einem Specialized Enduro verdammt hart.

Punkt ist einfach, dass von der Konstruktion her mehr Federweg beim ES7nutzbar wäre. Und den möchte ich gerne nutzen.

Hat einer noch eine Idee für den Pearl, eine weniger progressive Dämpfer-Alternative bzw. eine Idee für Pearl-Dämpfer-Tuning?

Thx!

Grüße

Jan


----------



## FloImSchnee (16. Juli 2007)

JaSon78 schrieb:


> Hat einer noch eine Idee für den Pearl, eine weniger progressive Dämpfer-Alternative bzw. eine Idee für Pearl-Dämpfer-Tuning?


Fox-Dämpfer sind üblicherweise linearer, zumindest ist der 2005er RP3 in meinem ES deutlich linearer als der 2006er Pearl im ESX eines Freundes.

Fraglich ist halt, ob der Unterschied das viele Geld wert ist...

Am besten wäre, du tauschst mal deinen gegen den Dämpfer eines Bekannten, um vor einem eventuellen Kauf feststellen zu können, ob der jeweilige Dämpfer so arbeitet wie du dir das vorstellst...


----------



## cos75 (16. Juli 2007)

Also der Fox DHX Air von 2006 soll angeblich sehr linear sein. Schade, dass der Fox DHX Air vom 2006er Torque nicht passt, sonst hätten die ES Fahrer mit den Torque Fahrern Dämpfer tauschen können. 
Ich würde mir allerdings niemals freiwillig einen Fox Dämpfer ans Bike bauen, aber das ist eine andere Geschichte....

Was mich immer wieder wundert, dass man weder bei Dämpfern, noch bei Federgabeln die Kennlinie von den Herstellern bekommt...


----------



## JaSon78 (16. Juli 2007)

cos75 schrieb:


> Was mich immer wieder wundert, dass man weder bei Dämpfern, noch bei Federgabeln die Kennlinie von den Herstellern bekommt...



Bin nicht so der Magazin-Leser. Gab's da aber nicht mal die Testberichte mit den Kennlinien der Bikes? Natürlich ist die Kennlinie dann auch abhängig von der Hinterbau Konstruktion. Könnte aber schon mal ne Richtung aufzeigen.

Wie lösen eigentlich die anderen etwas leichteren ES-Fahrer (<75 kg) das Thema mit dem Pearl? 

Grüße

Jan


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ]:-> (16. Juli 2007)

> Wie lösen eigentlich die anderen etwas leichteren ES-Fahrer (<75 kg) das Thema mit dem Pearl?



also fahr die letzte zeit mit knapp 60 psi in der gabel und habe noch ca. 0,7cm restfederweg.

im pearl fahr ich 65-70 psi. dabei bleiben mir ca. 0,7-0,8cm restfederweg.

Gewicht fahrfertig ca. 69-70 kg


----------



## cos75 (16. Juli 2007)

]:->;3887068 schrieb:
			
		

> a
> im pearl fahr ich 65-70 psi. dabei bleiben mir ca. 0,7-0,8cm restfederweg.



Wie misst du den Restfederweg vom Hinterbau ?


----------



## JaSon78 (16. Juli 2007)

cos75 schrieb:


> Wie misst du den Restfederweg vom Hinterbau ?



Denke, ]:-> wird den Resthub gemeint haben. . .

@ ]:->: Wieviel SAG (absolut in mm Hub) sind das denn dann bei Dir? Finde ich übrigens immer noch recht viel Restfederweg. . .

Hat mal einer einen DT Swiss Dämpfer im ES versucht?

Grüße

Jan


----------



## cos75 (16. Juli 2007)

JaSon78 schrieb:


> Hat mal einer einen DT Swiss Dämpfer im ES versucht?



Hab einen DT SSD 210L drin gehabt, mit dem kannst aber auch nicht mehr Federweg als mit dem Pearl rausholen. Deshalb verkaufe ich ihn wieder. Der DT ist aber nicht so überdämpft wie der Pearl. Der DT 190L soll weniger progressiv sein, allerdings soll der auch ziemlich durch den mittleren Federweg rauschen. Der Manitou Swinger von 2006 soll auch wenig progressiv sein (aber nicht der von 2007, der soll wieder extrem progressiv sein).
Wenn du Infos zu Federkennlinien suchst, such am besten im Forum nach Dani und Federkennlinie oder frag ihn direkt. Er kennt die Federkennlinien von DT und Manitou Dämpfern und gibt auch gerne sein Wissen preis.


----------



## JaSon78 (16. Juli 2007)

cos75 schrieb:


> Hab einen DT SSD 210L drin gehabt, mit dem kannst aber auch nicht mehr Federweg als mit dem Pearl rausholen. Deshalb verkaufe ich ihn wieder. Der DT ist aber nicht so überdämpft wie der Pearl. Der DT 190L soll weniger progressiv sein, allerdings soll der auch ziemlich durch den mittleren Federweg rauschen. Der Manitou Swinger von 2006 soll auch wenig progressiv sein (aber nicht der von 2007, der soll wieder extrem progressiv sein).
> Wenn du Infos zu Federkennlinien suchst, such am besten im Forum nach Dani und Federkennlinie oder frag ihn direkt. Er kennt die Federkennlinien von DT und Manitou Dämpfern und gibt auch gerne sein Wissen preis.



Mmmh. . . das klingt ja auch nicht wirklich überzeugend  

Bin ich da vielleicht einfach zu penibel? Aber anscheinend hat es Dich ja auch gestört, sonst hättest Du die Dämpfer nicht auch durchprobiert. . .

Grüße

Jan


----------



## cos75 (16. Juli 2007)

Naja, haben schon viele bemängelt mit dem weniger Federweg. Die Bike hat bei meinem ESX auch nur 137mm statt 145mm gemessen. Bei einem Poison Curare mit 150mm wurden z.B. 168mm gemessen.   Eventl. statt einem neuen Dämpfer einfach einen neuen Rahmen kaufen, das Poison kostet nur 349,-. Oder einen Stahlfederdämpfer, aber mit dem wird man auch nicht mehr Federweg ausnutzen, weil der Anschlaggummi 1cm vom Hub unterschlägt.

Ich hab es aufgegeben mit dem Dämpfer, werde mir eventl. ein Low-Cost Zweitbike (Poison Curare) mit fetter Gabel aufbauen. Passenden Dämpfer, 2. Laufradsatz und ein paar Kleinteile hab ich eh schon. Das ESX wird dann auf leicht getuned und für Touren mit viel Höhenmeter hergenommen.

Aber falls du doch einen passenden Dämpfer findest, lass es uns wissen.


----------



## JaSon78 (16. Juli 2007)

cos75 schrieb:


> Ich hab es aufgegeben mit dem Dämpfer, werde mir eventl. ein Low-Cost Zweitbike (Poison Curare) mit fetter Gabel aufbauen. Passenden Dämpfer, 2. Laufradsatz und ein paar Kleinteile hab ich eh schon. Das ESX wird dann auf leicht getuned und für Touren mit viel Höhenmeter hergenommen.



Der Gedanke schwirrt mir auch schon im Kopf rum. So ein schönes Torque FR8. . . wenn ich das aber noch dieses Jahr kaufe, werde ich wohl zu Hause gesteinigt. 

We will see . . .

Last but not least: welcher Dämpfer war denn für Dich jetzt unter dem Strich der angenehmste?

Grüße

Jan


----------



## HannesSt (17. Juli 2007)

hallo. überall hört man, dass die pike recht hart ist. ich bin sicher kein extremer mountainbiker, aber trotzdem geht die gabel bei mir ziemlich nahe an den anschlagpunkt wenn ich kleinere sprünge mache. ich habe 76kg und desswegen wurde mir die standardfeder empfohlen. ich weiss, die angaben sind immer nur richtlinien, aber ich weiss auch, dass ich das rad sicher nur durchschnittlich stark beanspruche, weil ich mir hohe sprünge (noch) nicht zutraue. jetzt zur frage: ist die pike (ist ja immerhin eine stahlfedergabe) am schluss (am letzten cm federweg) sehr progressiv? - folglich müsste ich keine angst haben sie durchzuschlagen. was sind eure erfahrungen?


----------



## FloImSchnee (17. Juli 2007)

HannesSt schrieb:


> überall hört man, dass die pike recht hart ist.


Ich nicht.

Zum Thema: bring einfach einen Kabelbinder an einem der Standrohre an (das sind die, die in die Tauchrohre eintauchen) und beobachte die Federwegsausnutzung. Wenn die Gabel bei härtester Belastung durch deinen Fahrstil fast durchschlägt, passt's.

Und wenn sie mal durchschlägt: keine Sorge, die verträgt das schon gelegentlich...


----------



## HannesSt (17. Juli 2007)

> Wenn die Gabel bei härtester Belastung durch deinen Fahrstil fast durchschlägt, passt's.
> 
> Und wenn sie mal durchschlägt: keine Sorge, die verträgt das schon gelegentlich...



kabelbinder is schon dran! daher weiss ich auch, dass noch ca. 0.8 cm über bleiben bei harter belastung. meine frage war eher ob jemand erfahrung mit dem letzten stückerl hat (wenns noch härter zugehen sollte)? - denn ich bin nicht so sicher wie oft die pike ein durchschlagen aushält...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ]:-> (17. Juli 2007)

> Denke, ]:-> wird den Resthub gemeint haben. . .
> 
> @ ]:->: Wieviel SAG (absolut in mm Hub) sind das denn dann bei Dir? Finde ich übrigens immer noch recht viel Restfederweg. . .



au ja, meinte resthub.

SAG ist dann 13 mm, also knappe 25%


----------



## Nesthor (20. Juli 2007)

kann man eigentlich an ein ESX 8 auch ne Fox 36 Talas nachrüsten ?


----------



## FloImSchnee (20. Juli 2007)

Nesthor schrieb:


> kann man eigentlich an ein ESX 8 auch ne Fox 36 Talas nachrüsten ?


Können: ja natürlich. (hat ja auch ein 1 1/8" Steuerrohr)
"Dürfen": nein. (Garantieverlust)


----------



## cos75 (20. Juli 2007)

FloImSchnee schrieb:


> "Dürfen": nein. (Garantieverlust)


Das halte ich für ein Gerücht.


----------



## Sjoerde (22. Juli 2007)

Guuden!

Meine Eckdaten:
ES 6.0
Gewicht = 120kg fahrfertig 

Einsatzgebiet:
Forstautobahnen bis schön steile verblockte Singles

Setup Talas:
Druck = 6bar
Zugstufe = 7 von 13 Klicks
Druckstufe = offen

Setup Pearl:
Druck = 8bar (werde mich aber noch nach unten tasten, da ich mehr wie einen Zentimeter Restkolbenweg habe
Zugstufe = 40 von 55 Klicks
MC = 13 von 25 Klicks (benutze ich aber eigentlich nie)

Bin soweit sehr zufrieden mit dem Esel.

Aber eine Unsicherheit fährt immer mit. Die Frage: Hält der Esel mich auf Dauer aus? beim Rahmen mache ich mir eigentlich weniger Sorgen. Es geht da mehr um die Talas. Bei FOX meinte man ich solle mir mal keine Sorgen machen, das sei schließlich eine All-Mountain Gabel. Aber vielleicht ist mein Einsatzgebiet schon über All-Mountain. Die Singles die es bei uns gibt sind für mein Verständnis schon nicht ohne.
Was meint ihr? Soll ich meine Bedenken beiseite legen? Über gebrochene 32er Talas' habe ich halt auch noch nichts gelesen.


----------



## FloImSchnee (22. Juli 2007)

cos75 schrieb:


> Das halte ich für ein Gerücht.


KANN CANYON DAZU MAL ETWAS SAGEN? Für wieviel Federweg/Einbaulänge ist das ESX freigegeben?


@Sjoerde: brechen wird sie nicht (solange du nicht einen Double zu kurz springst und im Gegenhang einschlägst...  ) --- vielleicht ist der Verschleiß etwas erhöht. (Buchsen usw)


----------



## Nesthor (28. Juli 2007)

...hat sich von allein geklärt...


----------



## braintrust (28. Juli 2007)

da ist die ausgebaute original feder drin...weil die is ja eingebaut bei anlieferung...also packen sie sie dir in die "nachrüstfeder"packung...passt so schon alles


----------



## Poison Nuke (29. Juli 2007)

also leider ist die Anleitung zur Pike extrem kurz, weshalb ich gerade nichtmal weiß, wie ich überhaupt den Druck der Zug- und Druckstufe ändern kann?
wo sind denn da die Ventile?

weil bei mir ist sie noch zu hart eingestellt, selbst bei für mich sehr hohen Sprüngen (<1m), komm ich mit meinen 78kg nur bis ca. 110mm der gesamten 140mm. 
Und wie bestimmt man den SAG vorn? im sitzen oder stehen?
Weil im sitzen hab ich an an der Gabel gerade mal 8% Sag, im stehen aber 22%.

nunja, muss mich eh noch ein wenig einfuchsen...ist halt nur sehr spärlich, was Rockshox geschrieben hat. 

achja, der Pearl ist bei mir auf 5 Bar, Zugstufe auf 0 Klicks (also komplett "Hase" ) und Sag liegt bei etwas mehr als 20%. Da ich MC bisher noch nie gebraucht habe, hab ich da noch keine weitere Einstellung vorgenommen, ist also immer komplett offen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Crazy-Racer (30. Juli 2007)

Zug- und Druckstufe regelst du nicht über externe Luftventile. Da hast du draussen nur kleine rote und blaue Drehknöbbe  mit denen du dann innen Ölventile verstellst...


----------



## Poison Nuke (30. Juli 2007)

und wozu stehen dann in der Anleitung für Zug- und Druckstufe verschiedene Luftdrücke?

und wie kann man dann die Federhärte überhaupt einstellen? Weil man kann doch nur unten rechts am roten Drehknopf die Dämpfung einstellen, oben links die Federlänge und oben rechts hat man halt das MC System...oder hab ich da was übersehen?


----------



## Crazy-Racer (30. Juli 2007)

Die Pike hat ne Stahlfeder  da kannst du mit ner Pumpe gar nix anfangen und die Federhärte nicht einstellen, du kannst die Feder nur austauschen...


----------



## tschobi (30. Juli 2007)

Poison Nuke schrieb:


> und wozu stehen dann in der Anleitung für Zug- und Druckstufe verschiedene Luftdrücke?
> 
> und wie kann man dann die Federhärte überhaupt einstellen? Weil man kann doch nur unten rechts am roten Drehknopf die Dämpfung einstellen, oben links die Federlänge und oben rechts hat man halt das MC System...oder hab ich da was übersehen?



Hallo, wie schon gesagt, kannst du mit der Pumpe nichts anfangen, die Anleitung wird halt für für mehrere Gabeln geschrieben, find ich auch nicht so dolle. Gibt ja zB noch die Pike mit Luft! Dafür die Luftdrücke....

Wenn sie dir zu hart ist muss du 33 Euro in eine andere weichere Feder investieren! zB bei www.bike-components

Fürs grobe  nehme ich den sag im sitzen. Bei mir 25*%*, also für meine Fahrweise ideal!
Dann einfach mal in* schwieriges *Gelände und mal richtig krachen lassen,  dh. so ungefähr das schwierigste was du fahren kannst. Vorher kleinen Kabelbinder dranlassen um nachher den Federweg zu sehen. Wenn du fast den kompletten Federweg ausgenutzt hast dann ist die Feder ok!

Faustregel: Marathon/Tourenfahrer 15%sag, AllMountain/Enduro bis 30%
Aber wie gesagt nur Faustregel. Testen muss man in jedem Fall!


----------



## Poison Nuke (30. Juli 2007)

dann hätt ich mir ja das Opti...sonstwas sparen können. 
hab mir halt von Canyon eine Feder für 71-82kg einbauen lassen, bei meinen 78kg dachte ich halt, wäre das ideal. 

Nur an meinem alten MTB hatte ich ja noch einen Drehregler, mit dem ich die Federspannung variieren konnte. Hat die Pike nichmal sowas?

und wie tausch man die Feder überhaupt? In der Anleitung steht nämlich mal wieder rein gar nix.


----------



## FloImSchnee (30. Juli 2007)

Lass dir Zeit...
...fahr das Ding erst mal...

(und finde raus, wie man eine Gabel richtig einstellt --> Google oder Suchfkt. im Forum -- es gibt hunderte Threads dazu...)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Poison Nuke (30. Juli 2007)

da ich MC nicht nutze, gibt es da nich viel einzustellen für mich 
die Zugstufe hab ich auf "hase" gestellt, so passt es mir am besten und nun finde ich halt die Gabel an sich etwas zu hart, da sie halt bei meinem max. Einsatz halt nur 100-110mm macht.

aber ich werd mal suchen, kommen halt nur bei so einem großen Forum mittlerweile soviele Suchresultate, dass man ewig braucht, das passende zu finden


----------



## walvis (30. Juli 2007)

FloImSchnee schrieb:


> Beobachte den Kabelbinder, der sich hoffentlich auf einem der Standrohre befindet. Schlägt die Gabel bei der härtesten Belastung, die durch deine Fahrweise entsteht fast durch, passt der Druck. Ansonsten etwas Druck raus...



Sehe ich genauso. Auf die Angaben im Talas Handbuch konnte ich mich gar nicht verlassen. Sollte da einen Druck von ca 7.5-8 bar haben um bei Vollgewicht mit Camelbak auf meinen 30% Sag zu kommen.

Realistisch brauche ich nur 5,5bar - oder es ist entweder meien Waage oder Gabelpumpe hinueber... ich fand die Methode mit Sag ausmessen und schauen wie die Gabel bei Maximaler Belastung reagiert auch am sinnvollsten.



FloImSchnee schrieb:


> Das ist eh schon ziemlich viel. Außer in sehr steilen überschlagsgefährdeten Situationen fahre ich mit ganz offener LowSpeed-Druckstufe um die maximale Sensibilität der Gabel zu erhalten.



Kann ich nur bestaetigen!


----------



## MTKotz (1. August 2007)

Ich versteh die Welt nicht mehr... es gibt Leute die kaufen sich ein Bike und wissen gar nicht was sie kaufen... Mit ner Federgabelpumpe kommt man net sehr weit bei ner PIKE, die ne Stahlfeder drinne hat...


----------



## Poison Nuke (1. August 2007)

hat die Pike eigentlich einen Anschlagpuffer drin? Weil ich will mir eine weichere Feder einbauen, nur ich weiß dann halt nicht, wie stark man dann aufpassen muss, wenn es mal doch zuviel wird?

Vorallem, wisst ihr, wie stark der Unterschied zwischen den Federhärten ist? Weil laut Angabe hab ich aktuell die Feder für 72-81kg drin (wiege 76kg), und würde dementsprechend dann die Feder für 62-71kg nehmen. Ist der Unterschied dann sehr groß?


edit:
@ MK
hast dein Posting ja radikal verändert 
also ich war eher etwas verwirrt, da es bei RS ja doch so recht verschiedene Konzepte gibt bei ähnlichen Gabeln. Und eine bestimmte Gabel wollte ich so gesehen eh nicht, da mir eh noch die praktische Erfahrung für die verschiedenen Gabeltypen fehlt.


----------



## DGT 07 (1. August 2007)

FloImSchnee&walvis wie fahrt ihr den Rebound


----------



## FloImSchnee (2. August 2007)

So, dass das Vorderrad bei plötzlicher Entlastung nach Einfederung nicht abhebt. 
Ich taste mich da langsam von der Stellung "ganz schnell" hin und drehe zu, bis es mir passt.

Tipp: Ungeübte tendieren eher dazu, die Gabel zu schnell ausfedern zu lassen.


----------



## Poison Nuke (2. August 2007)

wo liegt eigentlich das Problem einer zu schnell ausfedernden Gabel?

fahre jetzt schon eine ganze Zeit damit und finde das sogar eher angenehmer als eine größere Zugstufeneinstellung. Damit bleibt das Rad halt wenigstens immer auf dem Boden, vorallem bei sehr schnellen Abfahren finde ich das mehr als notwendig/sinnvoll, da man sonst keine ausreichende Kontrolle des vorderen Rades mehr hat (wäre ja auch Mist, wenn man ne Abfahrt runterheizt, kurz vor/in der Kurve noch nen Buckel ist und dann in der Kurve hats Vorderrad keinen Bodenkontakt...  )


----------



## DGT 07 (3. August 2007)

Ich hab bei 2 Klicks zu schon das Gefühl die Gabel würde träge und das Handling unsauber  ich mach mich jetzt auf und teste das noch manl ausgiebig


----------



## FloImSchnee (5. August 2007)

Poison Nuke schrieb:


> wo liegt eigentlich das Problem einer zu schnell ausfedernden Gabel?


Ähm, genau das:


Poison Nuke schrieb:


> (wäre ja auch Mist, wenn man ne Abfahrt runterheizt, kurz vor/in der Kurve noch nen Buckel ist und dann in der Kurve hats Vorderrad keinen Bodenkontakt...  )


Das zu wenig zugstufengedämpfte Rad verliert Bodenkontakt u. beginnt zu springen, weil es zu schnell ausfedert...


----------



## braintrust (5. August 2007)

kann mir einer spontan sagen mit wieviel NMs ich das schaltauge anziehen muss bzw noch besser wäre vllt nen kurzes "how-to-schaltaugewechsel" mit schaltwerkabbauen usw, find da irgendwie nix einfach erklärtes


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Poison Nuke (5. August 2007)

FloImSchnee schrieb:


> Ähm, genau das:
> Das zu wenig zugstufengedämpfte Rad verliert Bodenkontakt u. beginnt zu springen, weil es zu schnell ausfedert...



was für eine extreme Abfahr muss man eigentlich runterfahren, um solches Verhalten zu erleben? 
Bin schon mit >40 Sachen Schotterabfahrten mit bis zu 15cm hohen/tiefen Unebenheiten runtergeheizt, und ich konnte da keinen nennenswerten Kontaktverlust zum Boden erkennen.
Muss man da noch extremer fahren?

Zumindest hab ich persönlich eigentlich nicht vor, noch extremer zu fahren, weil das schon echt grenzwertig war (Pedale hatten mich kaum noch gehalten und auch meine Handkraft reichte kaum noch aus, um mich am Lenker festzuhalten und dabei noch sauber zu bremsen...und die Abfahrt dauerte gerade mal 1min, wenn überhaupt).


----------



## MTKotz (8. August 2007)

Mhh... paar kurze Fragen: hat jemand schonmal bei der Talas 32 Rlc die Dichtungen und Schaumstoffringe gewartet??? Ist das leicht oder schwer zu machen??? Und weiß jemand wie viel das Fox Suspension Fluid kostet???


----------



## FloImSchnee (8. August 2007)

Poison Nuke schrieb:


> was für eine extreme Abfahr muss man eigentlich runterfahren, um solches Verhalten zu erleben?
> Bin schon mit >40 Sachen Schotterabfahrten ...


Das hat mE nichts mit der Geschwindigkeit zu tun. Auch bei technischen u. sehr langsamen Trailgschichtln merke ich negative Einflüsse, speziell wenn der Hinterbau zu schnell ausfedert.


----------



## JaSon78 (13. August 2007)

cos75 schrieb:


> Hab einen DT SSD 210L drin gehabt, mit dem kannst aber auch nicht mehr Federweg als mit dem Pearl rausholen. Deshalb verkaufe ich ihn wieder. Der DT ist aber nicht so überdämpft wie der Pearl. Der DT 190L soll weniger progressiv sein, allerdings soll der auch ziemlich durch den mittleren Federweg rauschen.



Nabend!

Hab mir bei ebay nen DT Swiss SSD210L geschossen und bin recht begeistert. Ich hol den gesamten Federweg bis auf ca. 5 mm Resthub raus. Zugleich spricht der Dämpfer supersensibel an. Die fehlende Plattform kann ich recht gut verschmerzen. Im Vergleich zum Pearl ein komplett anderes Fahrwerk im ES7.

Der Pearl steht somit zum Verkauf . . .

Grüße

Jan


----------



## cos75 (13. August 2007)

JaSon78 schrieb:


> Nabend!
> 
> Hab mir bei ebay nen DT Swiss SSD210L geschossen und bin recht begeistert. Ich hol den gesamten Federweg bis auf ca. 5 mm Resthub raus. Zugleich spricht der Dämpfer supersensibel an. Die fehlende Plattform kann ich recht gut verschmerzen. Im Vergleich zum Pearl ein komplett anderes Fahrwerk im ES7.
> 
> ...


Siehe hier.  
Als ich nach dem DT wieder kurz den Pearl drin gehabt habe, hab ich auch gemerkt wie beschissen der Pearl geht. Im Gegensatz zum DT reagiert der Pearl total träge und rauscht durch den mittleren Federweg, man kommt sich vor wie auf einer Schiffsschaukel. Progressiver Dämpfer + Progressiver Hinterbau funktioniert eben nicht. Bin mal gespannt was Canyon 2008 im ES drin hat, den Pearl gibts ja 2008 nicht mehr. Wobei ich mir da wenig Hoffnung mache, das Canyon bei der Dämpferwahl auf die Kennlinie achtet. 

Perfekt fürs ESX finde ich den DT aber trotzdem nicht, wegen der starken Endprogression. Hab meinen DT sogar schon weniger progressiv gemacht, durch Bearbeitung des blauen Dichtringes, der Luft in die Negativkammer gezogen hat (siehe Liteville-Thread). Das bringt aber beim ESX kaum merklich was, beim Liteville kann man danach den Federweg komplett nutzen.
Besser zum ESX würde ein Dämpfer mit einer komplett linearen Kennlinie passen. Das geht bei Luftdämpfern eigentlich gar nicht, weil Luft nicht linear komprimiert werden kann. Das geht nur einigermaßen bei Luftdämpfern mit Positiv und Negativluftkammer ,wie z.B. Fox. Fox mag ich aber nicht .
2008 soll es vom RockShox und Marzocchi neue Dämpfer mit Positiv und Negativluftkammer geben.


----------



## landy_110 (23. August 2007)

Wenn ich den Druck im Dämpfer/Gabel am ES9 so einstelle daß ich fast den ganzen Federweg ausnutze hab ich das Problem daß ich oft mit der Kurbel hängenbleibe da das ganze Rad resp. das Tretlager tiefer sitzt. Jetzt hab ich wieder mehr Druck, dann gehts wieder besser. Ich finde generell das beim ES das Tretlager sehr tief sitzt.


----------



## FloImSchnee (24. August 2007)

Geht mir genauso.


----------



## cxfahrer (24. August 2007)

Mir auch.
Muss man halt die Pedale hochnehmen oder die Mittelstellung weit zudrehen (dann sinkt es nicht so weit ein).


----------



## landy_110 (24. August 2007)

Ich hab den Pearl beim runterfahren immer ganz offen (Hebel links von oben geshen), will ja maximales Ansprechverhalten, und dabei bin ich schon oft mit den Pedalen in Mittelstellung bzw. am Zahnkranz hängengeblieben.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ]:-> (24. August 2007)

landy_110 schrieb:


> Ich hab den Pearl beim runterfahren immer ganz offen (Hebel links von oben geshen), will ja maximales Ansprechverhalten, und dabei bin ich schon oft mit den Pedalen in Mittelstellung bzw. am Zahnkranz hängengeblieben.



dann lag das vll. doch nicht an mir, bin schon ins zweifeln gekommen, da das tatsächlich auffalled oft passiert ist


----------



## Knuffi (27. August 2007)

Hi Leute,

ist der Lockout beim Pearl 3.3 auch wirklich als solcher zu verstehen oder wippt der Hinterbau beim ES trotzdem mit.

Ich hatte das 2005er ES6 mit einem Fox RP3 und der hat mit meinen 105KG bergauf immer gewippt, darum habe ich es auch abgegeben.

Jetzt überlege ich ein 2008er ES zu nehmen, wenn es wieder mit einem Dämpfer ausgestattet wird, der eine Lockout Funktion besitzt.

Als zusammengefasst, wippt der Pearl 3.3 im Lockout, oder macht er das nicht  

Gruß, Basti


----------



## Yossarian (27. August 2007)

In der BA der 3.3 steht: Lock - Minimaler Federweg

Der Dämpfer federt kaum noch, aber eben schon noch ein bißchen. In der Praxis ist es bei mir so, daß wenn ich mit niedrigem Druck fahre, die Lockfunktion nach ein paar Stunden fast unwirksam werden kann.
Bei dem höheren Druck (6bar), den ich jetzt fahre, funzt der Lock aber bisher.
Der Lock ist fest genug, um im Wiegetritt vernünftig den Berg hochzukommen. Aber dazu muß man die Gabel natürlich auch feststellen, sonst bringt der Lock im Dämpfer nichts.


----------



## Crazy-Racer (27. August 2007)

Im Lockout sitzend schnell getreten schaukelt sich das Bike extremst auf....

Bin den Dämpfer immer ganz offen gefahren, ausser ich wollte wirklich mal ne Weile Wiegetritt fahren, dann hab ich die Gate Stellung reingemacht.


----------



## thto (27. August 2007)

im lockout beim pearl 3.3 von 2006  federt es minimal im wiegetritt ......


----------



## Knuffi (28. August 2007)

Schade, das mit dem wippen gefällt mir gar nicht. Dann mal sehen welchen Dämpfer Canyon in den 2008er Modellen verbauen wird.

Danke für die Infos!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## 13bb (9. September 2007)

Hallo zusammen.
Hab mal eine Frage zur Pike mit Poploc.
Normalerweise müßte der Poploc-Hebel bei Knopfdruck doch von alleine in die "offene Position" zurückspringen, oder?
Bei mir bleibt er immer hängen und muss von Hand zurückgeschoben werden.

Liegt das am Hebel oder an der Gabel?
Was kann ich dagegen machen?
Gruß Fabian


----------



## BuddyCasino_ (9. September 2007)

Bei mit hakelt der Knopf auch manchmal. 
Das passiert z.B. wenn die Gabel irgendwie gerade statisch stärker belastet  wird. Also wenn ich gerade auf den Pedalen stehe, o.ä. Dann schnappt der Hebel nicht sofort zurück, sondern erst bei einer Bodenwelle oder wenn ich die Gabel bewußt kurz entlaste. Da muss man zur Not ein wenig am Lenker ruckeln und dann springt der Hebel wieder zurück.


----------



## 13bb (9. September 2007)

Bei mir springt er gar nicht mehr zurück, egal ob belastet oder unbelastet.
Am Anfang ist er richtig schnell zurückgesprungen.

Liegt die Ursache dann an der Gabel?


----------



## Hirnie (9. September 2007)

Bei mir war der Zug mit Tape an der Gabel!! Das Tape hab ich ma weg gemacht danach ging es wieder!! Scheint irgendwie gestört zu haben!!


----------



## ]:-> (24. Dezember 2007)

Hi,
so, nachdem ich durch den ganzen Sommer mit dem Setup wie auf den ersten Seiten gepostet gefahren bin (zuletzt am Lago etwas mehr SAG am Dämpfer) melde ich mich hier mal wieder zurück.
Ich bin letzte Woche so ein wenig auf's "dropen" gekommen. Also mit ca. nem Meter für die Meisten hier nicht wirklich hoch, für mich allerdings der erste richtige Sprung (Landung n der Ebene) - wie dem auch sei, mit dem Setup war meine Gabel nur Millimeter vor dem Durchschlagen. 

Wie mache ich das denn nun mit dem Setup, ich meine dass ich mehr Luft brauche ist klar, aber dabei verliere ich dann ja wieder diese super feine Performance auf den Trails. Wie macht ihr denn das, ich meine  plant ihr immer schon im Voraus euren Druck - könnt ihr das bei den Sprüngen abschätzen was ihr braucht? Ich wusste vorher auch nicht dass es so weit einfedert (habe da aber auch noch keine Erfahrung), baut ihr euch immer extra ne Reserve ein?
Kann man vll. mit einer etwas zugedrehten Druckstufe was erreichen?

(Talas/Pearl)


----------



## FloImSchnee (24. Dezember 2007)

Ich würde an deiner Stelle den Druck minimal erhöhen, damit die Federelemente eben nicht durchschlagen. Der Komfortverlust ist gering.

Ich stimme die Federelemente immer so ab, dass sie bei der durch meine Fahrweise größten zu erwartenden Belastung knapp nicht durchschlagen. 

EDIT: hab noch mal gelesen: du hast geschrieben: "mit dem Setup war meine Gabel nur Millimeter vor dem Durchschlagen" -- naja, dann passt's ja eh wunderbar? 

Grundsätzlich: Versuch von Flatdrops wegzukommen. Diese belasten in erster Linie das Material. Bei sauberen Landungen in Neigungen rein, gehen deutlich höhere Sprunge mit weniger Belastung.


----------



## ]:-> (24. Dezember 2007)

> EDIT: hab noch mal gelesen: du hast geschrieben: "mit dem Setup war meine Gabel nur Millimeter vor dem Durchschlagen" -- naja, dann passt's ja eh wunderbar?


naja es hat so spass gemacht dass es nicht bei einem sprung geblieben ist, vorher war immer so 8-9 mm Restfederweg, beim letzten dann plötzlich nur noch 2-3 mm. Anscheinend bin ich da nicht ganz so optimal gelandet, das meine ich halt, da ich ja praktisch noch keine sichere Technik habe ist mir das zu riskantfür's Material.



> Grundsätzlich: Versuch von Flatdrops wegzukommen. Diese belasten in erster Linie das Material. Bei sauberen Landungen in Neigungen rein, gehen deutlich höhere Sprunge mit weniger Belastung.


ja ich werde nach dem Spass auf jeden Fall mal in einen Bikepark gehen. Der Absprung bei mir im Wald in einer Sandgrube hat sich nur ergeben, da es gefrohren war, sonst ist es da viel zu weich.
Aber ich werde dann auf jeden Fall auch so nach "Landungen in Neigungen" Ausschau halten, denn das Material soll ja nicht (sooo) leiden.
so jetz geh ich aber nochmal im Wald "spielen". Habe jetzt mal 0,2 Bar mehr drin.
bye


----------



## sebot.rlp (3. Januar 2008)

Hallo,
ich weiß nicht ob etwas mit meiner Dämpferpumpe nicht stimmt oder ob an meinem RS Monarch 4.2 ein defekt vorliegt? Der Dämpfer dämpft bisher einwandfrei, allerdings zeigt die Pumpe mir immer 0 Bar an wenn ich diese an das Ventil schraube. Des weiteren zeigt die Pumpe mir fast 15 Bar an, wenn ich den Dämpfer auf mein Gewicht so einstelle, dass ich 20-25% Sag habe (Körpergewicht 58 Kg).
Habe die Pumpe auch mal an meinen anderen Dämpfer (RS MC 3.3) angeschraubt und da zeigt die Pumpe mir knapp 5 Bar an.

Gruß
Sebastian


----------



## ]:-> (12. Februar 2009)

Hi,
nachdem ich nun endlich mein Nerve wieder zusammengebaut habe und das erste mal den Monarch 4.2 big Airch. gefahren bin hab ich mal ne Frage zum Luftdruck:
Wiege knapp 70kg und hatte bei 10.5 bar schon bei nem leichten Bunnyhop einen "fast durchschlag" also nurnoch sehr wenige mm Restfederweg. Wobei ich bei dem Druck ca. 30% SAG habe.

Ist das normal dass der so viel Luft braucht?

Ansonsten ist der erste Eindruck wirklich hervorragend, trotz Kälte.


----------

